# your favorite restaurants in Cairo



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Please can you give recommend your favorite restaurants in Cairo


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Karin hotel for Indian
Four season for Friday brunch
JW Marriott Italian 

And my house ...... My wife is a trained chef )))))

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## JRL (Dec 23, 2011)

Asian corner on 82??


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the Four Seasons, but I am biased.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Andrea. Don't be fooled by the location. It is not a posh place but great if you have to take visitors to the pyramids

Grilled Chicken Is What They Do! - Review of Andrea, Cairo, Egypt - TripAdvisor


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I like Peking in Maadi, boring but the most consistent restaurants I have seen.
Kandahar Mohandaseen , and Menahouse for Indian
And of course my missus sets the standards of culinary excellence


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Dont eat out anymore...being on a strict healthy lifestyle, which is saving my life after a long time of overindulgence, being finally fit and almost trim, with a cholesterol LDL reading that does not match the top speed of a Ferrari, I am allowed very little on most restuarants menus in Egypt. Took a while, but I am no longer tempted by it anymore.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Thai restaurant at the intercontinental downtown is the best.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The Trianon in Mohandesin


----------

